# Ganancia preamplificador y especificaciones tarjeta sonido



## keils (Abr 8, 2009)

Hola amigos;
estoy diseñando una etapa de potencia para conectar unos viejos altavoces de minicadena a mi portatil. Actualmente estoy con la etapa de preamplificación. Me gustaria saber cual es el margen de ganancia que debe tener esta etapa. 

Tambien me seria muy util conocer las especificaciones electricas de las tarjetas de sonido, es algo que no consiguo encontrar.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2009)

keils dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos;
> estoy diseñando una etapa de potencia para conectar unos viejos altavoces de minicadena a mi portatil. Actualmente estoy con la etapa de preamplificación. Me gustaria saber cual es el margen de ganancia que debe tener esta etapa.
> Tambien me seria muy util conocer las especificaciones electricas de las tarjetas de sonido, es algo que no consiguo encontrar.



Si solo vas a conectar la salida de audio de la PC a ese preamp, no necesitás mucha ganancia. Para una entrada de línea, tal como la salida de la placa de sonido, una ganancia global del preamp de 10dB (mas o menos 3.2) debería ser suficiente, pero esto depende de la sensibilidad de tu etapa de potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## keils (Abr 10, 2009)

Es decir que se puede intentar hacer un preamplificador con menos ganancia si luego se diseña una etapa de potencia con mas ganancia?
Y sin perder eficiencia de los circuitos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2009)

keils dijo:
			
		

> Es decir que se puede intentar hacer un preamplificador con menos ganancia si luego se diseña una etapa de potencia con mas ganancia?



Así es. El problema está en que  no es  muy bueno dar mucha ganancia a las etapas de potencia por que les aumenta la sensibilidad al ruido. La ganancia del amplificador debe ser tal que le pemita llegar a maxima potencia con una señal de 1Vp-p en la entrada; no mucho mas y nada menos.



			
				keils dijo:
			
		

> Y sin perder eficiencia de los circuitos?



A que le llamás  perder eficiencia en los circuitos? Pero aún así, no se pierde nada...

Saludos!


----------



## keils (Abr 10, 2009)

Me referia a la aparicion de mucho ruido, o que sature facilmente la salida del sistema completo. Es decir q se pierda calidad de sonido.

Gracias por vuestra orientacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2009)

keils dijo:
			
		

> Me referia a la aparicion de mucho ruido, o que sature facilmente la salida del sistema completo. Es decir q se pierda calidad de sonido.



El ruido depende, entre otras cosas, de las ganancias de las etapas, la construcción del los circuitos, las conexiones de masa y un largo largo etc., así que a priori, no es posible saberlo con certeza.
La saturación depende de las ganancias del pre y del amplificador, de los niveles de la señal de entrada y del usuario que le da manija al pote de volumen. Los tres primeros son facilmente estimables y controlables, el problema es el último...

Saludos!


----------

